# New RCS-BELTROL 2.4Ghz remote control system test vid



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The following link is to my RCS-Beltrol remote control system test video posted on Youtube. The New system uses 2.4Ghz Spektrum DX5e tranmitter and AR500 5 channel receiver. Multiple locos can be lashed up or run separately. Although not demonstrated in this video, the system can trigger whistle/horn or bell on demand as well as automaticaly through the sound board. The F3 pictured used a Phoenix P9 sound system. 


JimC.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYKl5VcXpVA


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, but other than distance what is the extra value over the original TX units? One of the selling points for RCS is the small remote unit that fits into your pocket. Can this new BELTROL unit be controlled with a TX controller modified to use 2.4Ghz?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 18 Aug 2009 06:01 PM 
Interesting, but other than distance what is the extra value over the original TX units? One of the selling points for RCS is the small remote unit that fits into your pocket. Can this new BELTROL unit be controlled with a TX controller modified to use 2.4Ghz? 

Hi Steve.

It is not possible to convert any of the original small RCS TX handpieces to 2.4 Ghz.

The BELTROL operating system has many advantages that are listed at the BELTROL website. Not the least of which is proper full digital Proportional speed control using a 90º movement stick. No other R/C system used for Large Scale locos does that. 

The trade off at present is the size of the TX. Whilst quite big, it is much lighter than other multi channel TX's partly because it uses just four AA batteries instead of the previous eight AA cells.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty cool.


High frequency (2.4G) is definitely the way to go. 


Steve, that's why we have lots of people making different systems. Some like a little pocket remote, some like a stick radio, some like a knob, some like buttons... Pick the one you like!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I hooked up the sound trigger board. It was extremely simple. The horn or bell is actuated by moving the throttle lever horizontally. The horn is to left os center. the bell is to right of center.
JimC.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim. 
If you moved the sound trigger servo lead to the other sideways control on the RX you could use the direction stick sideways instead of the throttle stick sideways.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony,
Thanks for the suggestion. However, by keeping it on the throttle stick, I can one-hand the DX5e and operate the speed and sounds. 
JimC.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe

And some like the sound on the right stick, and some on the left


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
Full Digital Proportional control can offer a lot of operational possibilities other methods cannot. 
One thing you will be able to do with this system in the future, is "play" the whistle/horn by varying the stick position which will change the pitch etc.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Adjust your transmitter antenna to a 45 degree angle (it clicks over 45 and 90) rather than sticking straight up out of the box. This will maximize the output signal from the transmitter on the Spektrum. Your 120' is really only a fraction of the range on the system. We commonly have sailplanes up over 400' and out to almost a mile away (now that's line of sight!!). 
Dave


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave. 

The 120' Jim achieved is only as far away as he could get in his yard. 
My experience testing here has been well over 200' even with the system fitted into a brass loco. Again, that is as far as I could get away from the loco and still see what was happening. 

I think it is safe to say that the 2.4 GHz stick radios eliminate range and interference problems *entirely*.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Components of the new Beltrol system:

Upgraded chip [ALPHAv8] in RCS 9A-ESC. Board on top of white platform [EJS-101v3] is the horn/whistle trigger. 5Channel receiver and antenna are located in roof of F3.









DX5e transmitter: Left stick controls speed in vertical line, horn/bell in horizontal line. Right stick determines forward/reverse. The horizontal line of the rigit stick is for future features.









JimC.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a neat idea.



The ability to "play" the whistle is the featuree I'd like the most. I know you can do it some with MTH. It would be a fairly complex job, I think, to synthesize the sound of a whistle and make it playable. You'd have to sample a real whistle at various steam velocities and then interpolate. Very do-able--I have software synthesizers that can do that with, say, saxophone samples. But maybe it would be hard to store that much info on a card? The control stick would be a great way to "play" a whistle, but I assume you could also do it with a wheel or a slider. The nice thing about this kind of system is you can have throttle control and whistle "play" at the same time.


I still think the stick controllers are WAY to big. Open that box up and it's mostly air. I like your idea of emulating the prototype locomotive controllers


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike.


As the modules used in the TX's are available from JR without any of the hardware it will be a not too difficult task to construct a smaller case. Perhaps even for one handed operation.
However before that happens RCS will be developing a different, waist (as in belt) mounted case, that will better simulate what the *Beltpack* brand controller does in real life.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I installed the ALPHAv9 chip in the ESC. Perhaps Tony will explain the differences in control. The change took about five minutes, including replacing the chip and re-calabrating.
The train continues to run great.
JimC.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim. 
Jim is very kindly doing some more extensive field testing than I can achieve here in Australia. 
The ALPHAv9 program version is virtually identical to v8 except for a refinement of the lockout preventing accidental direction change. 

The ALPHA version is now complete and a start had been made on the next generation OMEGA program. This will have extra features such as built in sound trigger controls, settable default loco direction on start up, speed matching of dissimilar locos and brake apply - brake release control.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The Beltrol ALPHA system will be running at MartyCozad's meet late in September. Anyone wanting to check it out, just find me. It will be easy to show you "under the hood" installation as well. JimC.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

While at Marty's, Jim gave me the throttle to the Bertrol system. I have to say I was very impressed with the range, well beyond what I would normally operate at. But what I found most impressive about the system is the immediate response you get when inputting commands. When making a speed change, the locomotive responds instantly to the throttle movement, something I really enjoyed. 

It was a very impressive system in my opinion. Good Work Tony!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Chris. 

The rig JimC has is controlled by a SPEKTRUM DX5e which sells for about US$100 for a TX and RX. 
Lately I have been experimenting with some lower cost (US$60 delivered) 2.4 GHz R/C from Hong Kong with equally impressive results. 
I particularly like how fast it links compared to SPEKTRUM and the fact that although it has a 2 part RX, the satellite RX can be discarded without any loss of range or control smoothness. I have achieved 250'+ and ran out of space to get any further away. 
Extra RX's cost US$15 plus postage. Now the cost of battery R/C is becoming *very* attractive. 
Relabeled versions of the same system are available in the USA.


----------

